# Sky Sports Footy, grrrrr.



## Grant Fondo (17 Oct 2020)

I pay a kings ransom for Sky Sports, and I am now forced into paying some more hard earned if I want to watch Man U v Newcastle later. Thieving b@stards


----------



## Slick (17 Oct 2020)

Get yourself a chat with knock off Nigel and get a fully loaded fire stick.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2020)

Whatever you do, do not google hesgoals


----------



## postman (17 Oct 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Whatever you do, do not google hesgoals


Is that a dare.


----------



## postman (17 Oct 2020)

Anyway the new team with Jeff is crap.So now having dumped BT sport off the package early in the year.I now don't watch the build up either.All in the name of pc and box ticking it's got silly.Goodbye socca as the Yanks call it.


----------



## Beebo (17 Oct 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Whatever you do, do not google hesgoals


Not very safe from malware though.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I pay a kings ransom for Sky Sports, and I am now forced into paying some more hard earned if I want to watch Man U v Newcastle later. Thieving b@stards


I am the same.
Its only me that watches sport. MrsD would be happy with just the basic channels.
I am seriously close to cancelling all sports channels and going back to the 70s ie MoTD and a couple of pints


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Oct 2020)

I don't really mind the concept of having to pay a premium to see the Premier League on TV. What i think takes the biscuit is how it's now broken up, so I potentially have to subscribe to 3 different providers if I want access to the same product this season. That's astonishing as a concept and I'm close to just cancelling and being done with it.


----------



## stephec (18 Oct 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I don't really mind the concept of having to pay a premium to see the Premier League on TV. What i think takes the biscuit is how it's now broken up, so I potentially have to subscribe to 3 different providers if I want access to the same product this season. That's astonishing as a concept and I'm close to just cancelling and being done with it.


Wasn't it split up into separate packages supposedly to benefit the viewer, so that no one broadcaster could have a monopoly?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> Wasn't it split up into separate packages supposedly to benefit the viewer, so that no one broadcaster could have a monopoly?


Yeah supposedly, and that's quite a nice idea in theory isn't it. I'm generally anti monopoly. 

But it just doesn't work to have 3 providers in a single competition (which a Premier League season is, of course, it shouldn't ever be split into "several packages"), and none of those providers are allowed to show all of it. It's akin to having a long drama series made, where you need a subscription to Netflix plus a subscription to Amazon Prime plus a subscription to Sky to see the series. It's quite absurd!


----------



## Beebo (18 Oct 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yeah supposedly, and that's quite a nice idea in theory isn't it. I'm generally anti monopoly.
> 
> But it just doesn't work to have 3 providers in a single competition (which a Premier League season is, of course, it shouldn't ever be split into "several packages"), and none of those providers are allowed to show all of it. It's akin to having a long drama series made, where you need a subscription to Netflix plus a subscription to Amazon Prime plus a subscription to Sky to see the series. It's quite absurd!


But Sky never showed all the games when they were the sole provider. There were always games that went without coverage, so you weren’t getting the full league anyway. Do Sky show less games now than 5 years ago?
But I agree that splitting it across multiple platforms does make it more expensive if you are desperate to have every game as you feel like you are missing out, when you probably aren’t.


----------



## vickster (18 Oct 2020)

I pay £18 for Sky football which Is ok (I cancel in the off season) and EE give me BT sports for free on my phone, not ideal but fine for the odd game (I could pay a tenner a month to cast to the TV if the mood took me)


----------



## Slick (19 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> I pay £18 for Sky football which Is ok (I cancel in the off season) and EE give me BT sports for free on my phone, not ideal but fine for the odd game (I could pay a tenner a month to cast to the TV if the mood took me)


You can cast to the TV for free, or have I misunderstood?


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2020)

Slick said:


> You can cast to the TV for free, or have I misunderstood?


No you have to pay to be able to cast with BTS via EE


----------



## Slick (19 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> No you have to pay to be able to cast with BTS via EE


Didn't know that, even with something like a chromecast. A bit old school I know.


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2020)

Slick said:


> Didn't know that, even with something like a chromecast. A bit old school I know.


Nope,I have an Apple TV, only get sound if cast, no pictures


----------



## PaulB (27 Oct 2020)

The Premier League serpently did a good job on this one. It's the Prem who get ALL the extra money from this £14.99 malarkey but who gets the blame? Not the Prem - who are the only beneficiaries - but Sky (mainly) and BT (not too far behind).


----------



## cisamcgu (27 Oct 2020)

If the PL get ALL the money, then Sky and BT wouldn't bother showing the games ...


----------

